# TOOL of the YEAR



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Which tool that you bought since the beginning of 2013 most:
1-improved your work.
2-made your work easier
3-made you a better wood worker
4-made your work safer










For me this tool is very humble and very inexpensive.
This the FastCap Glu-Bot.
I "love" this tool, it makes my life and my work much easier and for very little money.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd have to say my wood slicer bandsaw blade. It has made re-sawing so much easier.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Interesting, I have a glubot (larger version) and had a ton of problems with it. The main bottle seal wouldn't hold and I found glue squeezing out the top as well as the nozzle made things very messy. Maybe I just got a glitch one. Since then I've switched over to using the really cheap squeeze bottles I use for cooking (though I don't use the glue ones for cooking stuff) http://www.amazon.com/12-oz-Squeeze-Bottles-pk-Clear/dp/B000QJBNII/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1386892754&sr=8-3&keywords=squeeze+bottle .. they work great.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

This is my second Glu-Bot and both give me satisfaction


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Delta T2 fence


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

a divorce decree??? Just kidding


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Probably my Ridgid trim router.
But I also like my Milwaukee M12 radio too. Nice addition.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

My Hitachi MV12 v2 3/14 hp router. I love that thing


----------



## JonHitThingWithRock (Sep 7, 2013)

My grizzly 14" anniversary edition bandsaw with riser block, I no longer have to plane 3/4" off a board to get 1/4" material!!! or the incra ts/ls combo package #1, even a hack like me can make corner post dovetail boxes with this system.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

The Micro Jig GRR-Ripper. I now own 2.

It did not improve my work or make me a better woodworker, and I'm always looking to improve.

It does make ripping thin stock easier and much safer.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the Micro Jig Thin Kerf SteelPRO and I alos "love" them, great tool


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

probably my used delta jointer off craiglist.didn't realize how useful a jointer is until i started using it.


----------



## barringerfurniture (Sep 17, 2013)

Band saw!

Before that, all my curved pieces had to be cut rough first with a jigsaw, then I had to make a pattern out of mdf (also with a jigsaw), then clean that up by sanding, then clamp it to the rough-cut piece, then run a flush trim bit. PITA! That was all to avoid flare-out of the jigsaw blade around curves.

I can also cut some of my tenons on the band saw now which is easier sometimes. But perhaps the hugest benefit of the band saw for me is resawing. I resaw close to the desired thickness, then either hand plane or run through the planer without killing myself (or the planer).

I can make ogee bracket legs now. Can cut curves in stock thicker than 1" now, etc. Absolutely love it. It's a Porter Cable.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am shopping for a 18"band saw.
I would like to find a used one but I just can't find one in Utah.
I am now looking at a Rikon for $999.00


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

Vega Pro 40" saw fence. It's my second Vega fence, the first came on a Powermatic 63 Artisan saw years ago. It's a vast improvement over the fence that came on the 22 year old Grizzly 1023 I restored.


----------



## dan81 (Dec 17, 2012)

My hands down favorite tool of this year is my Lee Valley Bevel-Up Jointer hand plane. The thing is so easy to adjust and work with. I bought the PM-V11 blade. I like it a lot.


----------



## Jim584 (Oct 6, 2013)

Most definitely my new tablesaw. My accuracy improved tremendously and also the variations of jigs I can now use.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Kreg Pocket hole jig. Best $35 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Bert, I've seen machines in Utah and Nevada auctioned off
sometimes for very reasonable prices on Machinerymax.com 
- you just have to look once or twice a week and check
the locations for the shop liquidations they do now and then.

My answer to 1,2, and 3 is the Veritas steam bending strap 
and adjustable stop. Answer to no. 4 might be a 2.5" 
hose going to the guard on my table saw shunted into
my dust collection system. I probably got it in 2012
but it was still a great safety upgrade.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DeWalt 735!


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Byrd Shelix heads for my jointer and planer, plus Wixey WR550 digital read out for my planer.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

table saw … I bought a new Canadian made General 3hp. I just can't imagine a finer piece of machinery. Smooth, quiet, dead flat. everything about this saw is first class. one word of warning though, buy general Canadian and not General international. The internationals are made in Riceland and are junk. They are however have price. My thinking was I will never need another table saw in my life and I can pass this down to my son and he can also use it for his life time. works for me,


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

A router. Mine is a Dewalt DW618 I picked up during the fathers day sale.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ridgid oscillating sander. Really the only tool I bought this year, but it's easily one of the most convenient things in my shop. Instead of using the bandsaw to round off a quick corner or shape something, this beast eats it up in a hurry.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought a lot of tools this year. I guess the best tool and my least used is my LV shooting plane. Have not yet made a shooting board for this plane.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

+++++ for lab 7654 2 posts above

Ridgid oscillating sander

And, he said it all.

Great Thread


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

8" parallelogram jointer. It just makes attaining flat, square surfaces really easy.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Ridgid oscillating sander, 
I have one bought used for $100.00 many years ago, without a doubt this is the most used tool in my shop. 
I "love"it.
Thank you Bruce.
Thank you Loren for the link.

If you could indicate the brand and model of the tool you bought ,that might help other people to make the "right " choice.
If a TS is good for you , it might also be good for someone else.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Grizzly G0690 and thanks for the tips on dust collector


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Bosch ROS variable speed with the HEPA filter dust collection system. You can see it actually suck up dust from just beyond the perimeter of the sanding disc as it works. Liked it so much I went back and bought a second without the variable speed.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

.


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd have to say Renaissance Wax. To keep my tools from rusting as they sit there not being used. Boo.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

No tools unless you call a book a tool ,Charles Neil's "Finishing Simply Put" It sure makes things easier in the relm of finishing. It's a great gift to give yourself.

http://www.cn-woodworking.com/


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Stanley #5.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Books are knowledge, and knowledge is definitely a tool when correctly used.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Veritas medium shoulder plane. It is so easy to set up and makes fine tuning tenons a snap.

Wood Slicer resaw blade is a very close second.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I would have to say my grizzly metal cutting bandsaw, because it introduced me to a widow whom I was able to assist in selling off her late husband's machinery, a portion of which she gave to me. But the best result was a new friendship.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It's a woodworking tool, but I bought a Milwaukee electric impact wrench to remove lug nuts from our cars….I love it! It's so much easier than removing them by hand. I also bought some ratcheting wrenches that are pretty slick.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I think I am going to have to go cheapo on you and say my card scraper set.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

I think ratcheting wrenches are among the best tools EVER invented.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

My Veritas small bevel up smooth plane (with money from last Christmas) and my cabinet scrapers.


----------



## hansman1982 (Feb 14, 2013)

All of my tools! A year ago I had nothing but a desire to get into woodworking. Now I have a RAS, table saw, router and an odd assortment of hand tools.

If I had to pick 1 though, I'd go with the poster above and say my Kreg Pocket Hole jig. So incredibly handy.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Can I say the workbench? I didn't buy a bench but did buy the lumber and vises to build it. It has opened up so many more possibilities for work holding than my old wall mounted utility bench. The shop is a better place just for having it in there.

Runners up would be: Floor standing drill press (used Delta) and Stanley #45 combo plane


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

My Hitachi 12" SCMS … makes breaking stick stock down much faster/easier/safer, and I have found the depth-of-cut function very useful for the dados I needed when I built my ShopDog sawhorses.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Stanley 220 block plane I bought for $5 at an estate sale. After cleaning and sharpening, it works great.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought a Dowelmax set fro $100 and is by far the best tool in my shop for 2013.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

I bought a bunch of new tools but don't have time to use them, the auto industry has taken all my time.

890 hrs of OT this year Ive worked a year and 1/2 in one. who's buyin all these cars


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

I am gonna buy either the Hitachi M12v or the Milwaukee 5620 for my router table that should be my best tool


----------



## JonHitThingWithRock (Sep 7, 2013)

+1 distrbd, my dowelmax was my 2012 tool of the year


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I finally got a moisture meter for keeping track of my rough sawn lumber as it dries. No more waiting 5 years just to make sure it's dry!


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

This was the year of measurement tools. I bought several different Wixey type tools. I had the angle measurement tool for a long time, but I got a height tool, a protractor and a new caliper that was very nice….
marking knives, some starret straight edges and a couple highly overpriced, but nice woodpecker tools.
Mike


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*1-improved your work.*

I rehabilitated a mid 80's Jet cabinet saw and put a full kerf Freud Fusion blade on it!

*2-made your work easier*

I built a down draft out-feed table and hooked up two branches of 4" flex hose to it. No special measures needed to safely sand now. Just open a blast gate and fire up the DC.

*3-made you a better wood worker*

Part to the TS re-hab included cleaning up the Biesemyer fence, replacing the wood and laminate facing, the cam-lock pad, stylus and sticky backed metal tape rule. I had a decent set up before with a 113 series Craftsman, but this is sooo nice. I can see why they have remained so popular over the years. Great fence system.

*4-made you work safer*

I improved the DC on my routers, with the Bosch accessory plastic DC hook ups. One attachment goes on the bottom of one base for hand routed edge treatment, and the other snaps into the cutout in the side of the frame. I have that base mounted on my router table to evacuate chips out the bottom for slot cuts. I'm breathing a lot less dust when I use my router these days.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 13, 2013)

I've been fortunate to acquire a number of tools this year, despite being on a budget. Some of those tools I'm just starting to implement into shop use, such as my bandsaw. I've got a router that I haven't used yet - am building a table for it, and a used tube lathe that I'm currently in the process of getting put back together. (It needed help when it was given to me.)

But the tool purchase that has made the largest impact on my woodworking this year is most definitely my Ridgid R4512 Table Saw that I purchased new in March. A couple of good blades (one for crosscut, one for rip) has also helped. Now that I have a table saw, there is just so much that I can do that I could never have done before.


----------



## Willardz (Jan 28, 2012)

Cordless right angle drill. Finally broke down and bought one. Can't imagine how I got by without it. Got the 19.2 volt Craftsman


----------



## amt (Sep 11, 2013)

Festool Domino XL.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Def my most used new tool of 2013 was my Ridgid OSS


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

16" dual drum sander.


----------



## chad2261 (Nov 26, 2013)

Definitely the Delta T2 fence I bought last month. It's the first self-squaring fence I've ever used and it's nothing short of incredible. The measuring tape is dead on, line it up and cut! Not to mention it was a direct bolt on to my old Delta 34-444. Installed and adjusted in less than an hour, simply outstanding.

Sometimes I go out to the garage just to slide it back and forth, and I'm not the least bit ashamed of that!


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Luck you, Chad. I've heard good things about that fence.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Sawstop 1.75 hp cabinet saw.
Mike


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Accidental double post. Darned ipad.
Mike


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Tool - Grizzly 18-36 drum sander. I don't know how I got along without it before. It will get a workout tomorrow sanding some panels for a project I just started.

Easier work - Hitachi SCMS and the miter saw station w/Kreg Precision Measuring System. It has improved my production a bunch.


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

Domino, for sure. 2014 winner will likely be Domino XL.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

A tough question, I'd have to say my upgrade to the rigid spindle sander, as for as the glue bot goes, what I do in the small tight case where I don't want squeeze out or a mess, I dab a bit of glue onto wax paper then I use a small model detail paint brush to get in the tight areas.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you for all your answers


----------



## MrGoodCat (Dec 5, 2013)

My10" Ridgid double bevel sliding chop saw. There are many others like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

*1-improved your work.*
Craftsman Hybrid TS. Solid fence, good DC. Repeatability. 
I bought more than a year ago but I've used it alot this year.

*2-made your work easier*
Miter station.

*3-made you a better wood worker*
Dewalt 735 planer. I went from using 3 types of wood to 
keeping 8-10 varieties in stock.

*4-made your work safer*
Incra express miter sled. Being able to clamp pieces down keeps my fingers away from the blade.

BJ


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Who else purchased a tool last year the saved his/her life?


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

My Hock 2" plane iron I bought for my vintage Stanley Bailey #4 smoothing plane. Sharpened and honed it's like cutting through buttah….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

My incra miter5000. Great crosscut sled with extreme accuracy at any angle and repeatability


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well it depends on the project really. There have been tools I bought this year that made my life 1000x easier on a certain project. There have been times I'm glad I bought my 8" delta jointer and put a Byrd head in it which I love, but I also haven't used it much because I've been using hand tools so damn much lately. And in that regard, I use my bevel up jack and smoothing plane almost exclusively with the 38 degree iron and they work beautifully for just about everything I've thrown at them, with that being said, I think I could call those my most used tools. My bevel up jack and wide smoother. Everything project seems to utilize those almost exclusively. Easy to sharpen, set up, and use.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Laguna 14/12 band saw.


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

I think the best thing I ever did, and I did it this year, was to replace the steel blades on my shop fox planer with a spiral head blade system. Nothing short of amazing. Although I am awaiting the arrival of the Incra wonderfence, so next week that may also get included.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Ive spent way more than I should have this year (dont tell the wife) but the tool that has improved my shop the most is hands down the supermax 19/38 drum sander. Talk about a time saver and work piece improver!


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

By far my Supermax 19-38 drum sander. I can finally get flat boards without much work


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely my scrub plane ($10 flea market Stanley, sharpened with radius blade).


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Bosch 12 volt OSS.

The shoulder plane I made.

LV lapping film


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

There is a used one for sale fro $500.00, I ma very tempted but I do not know where to put it.

Yesterday I ordered a Grizzly G0513X2, I expect it to be my new "tool of the year".


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I finally took the plunge into the world of proper dust collection. I got a Craftex CX 404 1hp 820CFM dust collector. I then spent almost as much again to duct it all out, and hook it all up and went with the Rockler slinky hose that stumpy reviewed. I plan to add a separator and upgrade the filter. For my American brothers, the Craftex are Grizzly clones. Makes things safer and cleanup a lot easier!


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations on that band saw, Bert. Looks like a Laguna, right? nice.

I bought a lot of antique tools and planes this year instead of gold and silver. Won't use any of them so I don't know if that counts but, it's turning out to be a very good investment "tool".

I replaced my faithful old Makita 10" slider with a new 10" Dewalt with LED light and now,.... I CAN SEE!!!

Best tool of the year? The Milwaukee M12 radio and the little cordless drill. 
This tough little radio will last 2 days on one charge, the digital readout display is easy to use, the antenna is "unbreakable", The sound is great and loud if needed. (if outdoors mainly, buy the big Dewalt boom box) MP3 or IPod storage, great signal strength, it's weatherproof and cute as a bug. 
Only thing ….the wall charger is HUGE and hard to lug around. that's why I bought the drill - so I had 2 batteries. (possible conspiracy?...hmmm) on sale - 79.00 at Ace Hardware. Great gift!

Best buy would be a HF sandblasting cabinet. Had a 25% off coupon and it was ON SALE!..... 1/2 price, baby!

Made my work safer? well…... I fired my apprentice after my finger almost got cut off. He was a bit of a tool.


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

Eze-Lap diamond plate stones in coarse, fine, and superfine. They replace my Shapton water stones. No more waiting 20 minutes while they soak. No more cleaning up slurry. No more flattening stones. The diamond plates will outlive me easily before needing replacement. Paul Sellers turned me onto them, and I'll never look back. They cost half as much, cut twice as fast, and last 10 times as long. Amazing.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

This old Stanley Jointer Plane.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all for participating


----------



## Dutchmn (Jul 12, 2013)

I would have to say all of them. We recently move from an apartment to a small town house with a 2 car garage. I have always wanted to have a few tools for tinkering around and building small projects. I gave myself a $1500 budget and got set up. Small portable TS, miter saw, router, drill press, angle grinder, orbital sander and miscellaneous clamps and do-dads. It's a little cold to do anything right now being I'm in Minnesota so for now I'm reading, learning and picking out a few things I want to build when spring comes.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I've had it over a year but my used 18/36 Craftsman drum sander was one of my best purchases ever! It addresses # 1,2, and 3 in your original question and is indispensable for surfacing highly figured woods and eliminating HOURS of sanding.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I almost forgot my black friday pick-ups. I got some ratcheting wrenches and a retractable air hose reel. Haven't used either much, but I've been wanting them for some time. I think someone got me a drill/driver combo too, since they ran out at the Menard's I went to.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Starrett's 12' combo square and 6' double square, Have 2 Glue Bots but the jury is still out on them for me. I got them for free in a drawing. I guess I'm a Neanderthal, but I still prefer using and then refilling Titebond small bottles from a gal jug after the initial supply is gone.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

My brand new Grizzly band saw will be at home tomorrow!


----------



## TDog (Apr 17, 2012)

I will have to say the 20 volt Dewalt Cordless drill package.
It comes with
the drill (2 speeds)
the batter charger
and two batteries. 
It is great to not have to buy it all separately.

So It made my work easier:
I only had a Dewalt power drill so now I don't have to keep switching bits for pilot holes and then the screws
I make rustic centerpieces that use recessed tea lights. So I could paddle bit out the major waste of the hole and then use the Cordless Drill and a forstener bit to level up and clean the original hole.
Also: 2 simple words- NO CORDS

It improved my work by allowing me to have more control 
when drilling as the power drill would strip or break off screws easily.
The cordless drill has different settings I can use to prevent these mistakes much of the time.

It made me a better woodworker:
It has helped me make some traditional joinery projects (appearance-wise) sturdier
with the use of specifically spaced screws without cords and weight getting in the way as on the power drill

Safer? 
Let's just say I have not ripped a pair of jeans at the pants leg with the cordless drill as I did 
the power drill and paddle bit (quite a wake up call)
The 20 volt drill from Dewalt is much easier to control and with the various settings
it will simply buzz instead of jump out of the hole and try to chew your leg off… LOL now not earlier

Is it the funnest tool? No, that would be the chisels and mallet.
Is it the most time saving and convenient tool around the house and shop…. you bet.
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

An old Stanley low-angle block plane I scored on Ebay for $20. Now I can shave end grain!! I find I use this tool on every project.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

For me it was the Nova DVR XP lathe. While it may not be one of the monster pro lathes, it is great for a hobby shop. So many things are better than my previous lathe like a real tailstock, simple speed changes, easy adjustment for the tailstock and tool rests, and plenty of power at all speeds.


----------



## WoodJitsu (Oct 3, 2010)

Kapex


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

The De Wallt combo kit reminds me a of 18 volts Ridigd combo kit that I bought several years ago, the drill and the impact driver+charger and batteries, I use these things constantly and they have been great so far, especially the impact driver


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Whiteside roundover router bit set. This is my first experience with high quality router bits. What a difference! Smooth cuts, no burning (in Jatoba), and much smoother when routing end grain. Expensive but worth it IF they last at least as long as my cheaper Grizzly bits.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

This was the first year I can remember I didn't by any tools. Now if you where talking about 2012 then I would have a few items to talk about.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

1-improved your work.
Diamond band saw blades from buyfromawoodworker.com. They are very inexpensive and work extremely well.

2-made your work easier

Used Felder CF741 combo sliding Tablesaw. love the slider and the 16" jointer.

3-made you a better wood worker
Reading posts on forums like LJ's. I learn a lot! I

4-made you work safer
Felder sliding saw. It isnt new but my multi-router is very safe tool.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

A bandsaw (Grizzly 17"), I still do most of my sawing by hand, but for the really big jobs, this thing is a lifesaver.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I just got my 17" Grizzly three days ago.
I installed a light on it yesterday so I can see when I am cutting


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

A Stanley 40 1/2 scrub plane, much faster and safer than machines for taking twist, cup, and bow in stock, NAD way quieter!


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Incra Precision 12" T Rule (woodcraft #125482) and Wixey Digital Height Gauge (woodcraft #148380).


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

incra precision 12" t-rule
wixey angle guage
dovetail knife
veritas dovetail saw
veritas tenon saw
grizzly track saw
protective glasses with 3x mag
mechanical pencils
grizzly 3hp dual bag DC
more chisels…more planes…more things i have no idea what they do but look cool
grizzly air cleaner

my most important enhancement in my shop this year: lighting


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

Veritas cornering tool.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all for answered my question.


----------



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

Dremel Oscillating Tool.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

8" slow speed grinder with a Veritas tool rest

and a Tru Grind sharpening jig for my turning tools.

Sharp tools work best. A Manzanita bowl inside

a Mahogany bowl.

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

bert…
upon your recommendation, while getting some other items at amazon, i went ahead and purchased the 16oz and 4oz gluebots. do you have the issues people have brought up? the caps cracking, extra squeezing strength needed?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

No ,just keep it clean.
I replace mine every tow years or so


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

A proper table saw. It's my only wood working tool though and I haven't actually started using it yet…but I got it damn it.


----------

